

Interview with Olark Founder Roland Osborne - ideamensch
http://ideamensch.com/roland-osborne/

======
ideamensch
We asked Roland how he brings ideas to life, and here's the answer he gave. So
true.

" I start building. I’ve always been a hands on guy, and one of the best ways
to inspire people is to lead by example. If you want a project to have
momentum, it’s up to you to give it that initial nudge. "

